# Portable twin tub washing machine - are they any good?



## Ian-rapido

HI All,

We currently have a small portable camping washing machine, its a few years old and seems to do an ok job of washing clothes when we are away for a while. 

However, it doesnt have a spin function and we have ended up having to carry a separate spinner in the garage. The clothes come out of the spinner realatively dry and then only take a few hours in the sun to completely dry.

When we first had the machine we just got as much water out by hand and then put them on the line but they took days to dry even in the sun!!!

We have now seen a Twin tub washing machine advertised in Towsure that washes, rinses and also has a spinner. 

It looks ideal and we should be able to power it through the inverter like we do with the current washer.

Im just wondering if anyone has experience of the twin tub model with spin, how effective is the spin cycle???

Opinions on these would be great.

Many Thanks
Ian


----------



## Sonesta

I recently sold my single portable washer (like yours) and bought the twin tub model and it works like a dream. It's basically the same principle as the one you already have but has the added advantage of a spin dyer. 

The spin dryer does a good job and providing you do not overfill it with too much washing and it gets your clothes well spun and saves having to do all that wringing out. 

We recently bought a small portable tumble dryer and that too is brilliant and for drying small items or underwear, it's just perfect for long trips away in the MH.

Hope this helps?

Sue


----------



## Ian-rapido

HI Sue,

Thanks for that, really helpful.

Although the small one is easier to store its no good at spinning so we have to carry a full size spinner as well!! 

We find the machine we have at the moment is excellent for just doing the essentials, such as tea towels and underwear. We even managed to wash the sheets in it one by one. 

Im sure I have seen the tumble dryers also in towsure, how much power do they use though?? 

Maybe we will pick one of the twin tubs up at the Chepstow show in March.


Many Thanks
Ian


----------



## erneboy

We too carry a small camping washing machine which is very good. 

We also have a White Knight spin dryer which, although it is a domestic one is still quite small and gives a very fast spin so that the clothes come out really quite dry. Can anyone tell me the speed of spin on the camping twin tub, I suspect it would be quite slow and therefore not as good as the domestic one. Thanks, Alan.


----------



## Ian-rapido

Yes would also be interested to hear the spin speed of the twin tub.

The spinner that we have at the moment is 2300RPM which is more than the house machine.

Thanks
Ian


----------



## bob23

Hi,
Bought a twin tub before xmas as friends had one and wife was impressed. Had a test run indoors and she is still pleased with wash and spin but it is the price that impressed me £59.99 free shipping on ebay from www.limeshop.co.uk.

tech:230volts. rated freq.50Hz. wash 2.0Kgs. fuse 3Amps. input power 150W. spin-dryer input power 80W.
dimensions:565mmx340mmx570mm weight 10Kg

no spin speed given. just keep spinning till happy.


----------



## tokkalosh

Considering one of these for my static caravan as we are no longer allowed to have our domestic machines outside, can someone let me know how you do the rinsing please :? 

TIA


----------



## hymerowner

Would imagine you pour lots of water in!

Am struggling with the concept of carrying a washing machine around!


----------



## Ian-rapido

We went to the dealers and tried to fit the machine into the garage but it was so much bigger than the current machine, due to the fixed bed ontop of the garage there wasnt enough height and on its side it would take up way to much space. SO we have decided to stick with the normal machine and seperate spinner.

With the single machine we have a pipe that connects to the mixer tap and then connects to the machine, when the machine reaches the full level you turn the tap off, leave it run its wash cycle, then drain and re fill with cold water. Doesnt really use that much water but in the summer we tend to fill water cans in a dish washing/site launderette with hot water to save on using the main tank water.

Ian.


----------



## Mike48

Surely people do not carry washing machines around with them do they? Where would you dump contaminated water? And wouldn't it take up too much space? 

Nah........ Although its not April Fools Day this must be a spoof thread and I nearly fell for it. This is the second time tonight I've been hoodwinked having previously fallen for the speeding thread. :?: :?: Talk about gullible.


----------



## tokkalosh

Thanks hymerowner  

Ian, thanks for that. As this is for using in my static the quantity of water isn't such a problem, just wondering how I will get on with it as my main machine.


----------



## Sonesta

gelathae said:


> Surely people do not carry washing machines around with them do they? Where would you dump contaminated water? And wouldn't it take up too much space?
> 
> Nah........ Although its not April Fools Day this must be a spoof thread and I nearly fell for it. This is the second time tonight I've been hoodwinked having previously fallen for the speeding thread. :?: :?: Talk about gullible.


Hey .... gelthae it's NO joke and some of us lot DO sometimes carry a portable washing machine - I know we do! 8O Admittedly, we only take it along when we travel around Europe for a few weeks and the rest of the time it stays at home in our garage but for our longer trips away, I find mine invaluable! Obviously, if space is a problem, then a mini washing machine is by no means an essential accessory and having one is NOT compulsory but if you do have the room to accomodate one, then why ever not???? :? By the way: Disposing of the waste water when you have finished doing your laundry, is no more difficult than the disposal of any grey waste! We just drain ours into a folding bucket or washing up bowl and dispose in the normal way and that's it ....... Bob's your Uncle and Fanny's your Aunt!!!!!

I suppose a small portable washing machine is just another one of those motorhome accessories that you either see the point of or not and if, like your good self, you find the idea totally ridiculous and a complete waste of money and space, then you are free to say: "Nah NOT for me, so - thanks but no thanks!" Whereas, those of us who feel they could make good use of one are free to say: "Yeah .... bring it on!" :wink:

At the end of the day, If we all thought the same way about everything, then life would become pretty dull and predictible wouldn't it and the type of person you come across as being, from the posts I have read of yours on this forum, is that you most certainly would NOT appreciate living in a 'clone like' world ...... So come on gelthae - don't knock us folks who think differently to you, you know you need us to make your world more colourful!  It's all just a matter of personal choice and in my opinion, as I'm sure it is yours too - having a choice is a wonderful option to have!!!!!

Now - just you wait until April fools day and see what trick I have planned to play on you!!!!! 8O 8O

Sue


----------



## Rapide561

*Washer*

Hi

Yes, some do have washing machines on board - see here

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-42259-washing.html

and also see my new thread about laundry charges on campsites.

Russell


----------



## Mike48

Sonesta and others...........I was cetainly not knocking anyone for having a washing machine. I was merely struggling with the concept of carrying around one in my old Autosleeper Duetto. I hadn't realised such a thing existed and thought everyone was having a laugh and going along with the original post for amusement.

If you've got room for a washing machine then why not? A bath would be nice too! Being a minimalist - we even think long and hard whether to carry an extra pullover - so the thought of dragging a washing machine around when there are "facilities" to be used on the odd occasion when campsites are used is (was) beyond my comprehension. I can see the point in having a washing machine in a static but in a motorhome........well I'm still bemused but I realise now you and others were serious. 

I've been camping/caravanning and motorhoming since the day I was born as my parents owned a static for weekends/holidays and I was nearly born in one; and I've been camping regularly since my schooldays and owned my first caravan in my early 20's. I can't say that I've ever noticed anyone using a washing machine on their pitch. There might have been people using them but it just hadn't clicked.

But if people want a washing machine then so be it and I was certainly not knocking them. I thought it was a joke just like the thread posted earlier about speeding fines. I can honestly say that a washing machine won't feature on my list of essentials but there you go ........we are all different. 

What I can say is that there was no offence intended. But you live and learn. :roll:


----------



## PAT4NEIL

I have one of these twin tubs, it does take up at lot of room but fits into the wardrobe. I had to supposedly cut down on the amount of clothes I take to fit it in, but in practice I just cram it all in.

I only take it when we are away for out longer trips usually 6 weeks.
When we went to morocco we didnt have one and only came past a laundrette twice.

I like washing my bedding once a week, when in hot climate. My towels at least once a week, but in truth although I can fit them in the washing machine one at a time its a lot of mucking about.

However its great for the rest of the washing, and the spin dryer really makes the difference as the washing dries so much quicker.

Its is hard work more so the rinsing side of things. But if I find a site that has the ability to plug it in and use their water on tap its a lot easier.
Although I have used it lots of times when we were wildcamping in Greece.

I am not a person who likes does a little washing every day, as we would never get going. However every week its great to clear out the dirty washing that as accrued.

Everyone to there own, but has they say a womans work is never done (tongue in cheek remark) Although Neils knows how to use it too, and most of the time its a joint effort has he helps with the water and waste sdie of things.

We are going to do a self build in the future on a military vehicle and are at the planning stages now, and we have designed a space to fit the washing machine in its own little cupboard. We are talking about world travel, and spending most of our time in the vehicle.

Like its been said it horses for courses. I wish I could be minimilist but I am a just in case merchant. Plus our trips tend to be lots of different types of holidaying, plus motorcycle and canoeing, plus eating out in restaurant. In one holiday it can be going through snow to sunshine so in my opinion thats a lot of different type of clothes to cater for. Although I do believe in the layers concept.

Pat


----------



## gromett

PAT4NEIL said:


> We are going to do a self build in the future on a military vehicle and are at the planning stages now, and we have designed a space to fit the washing machine in its own little cupboard.


Selfbuild and (semi) fulltiming? It makes an awful lot of sense to have a washing machine/spin dryer to be honest. Good luck with it.

I look forward to reading your self build blog 

Karl


----------



## Ian-rapido

When these portable washing machines came out, my first thought was why on earth would you carry something like that about and have the fuss of filling it and emptying it and there was the risk that it would only be able to wash tea towels and underwear, we laughed and said there was probably no difference to washing everything in a sink or continue to use the site launderette. 

Before we had the motorhome we had a static caravan and a touring caravan. We used the site launderette most of the time but it was becoming a lot of money (£3 a wash), just to do a quick load. In the summer we ended up doing a wash a day minimum as we were by the beach and our son was younger as well so clothes were often mud covered etc. SWMBO decided to get one of these small machines to use in the static on long holidays. It was really handy and saved us a fortune in the site launderette. 

When we sold the static we didnt think we would use it in the tourer, main reason being that we didnt have running water. 

So one Feb half term we were away for the week, SWMBO was waiting for one of the CC club site machines to finish, then a woman came in and said "oh I hope the machine has cleaned the sick out of my sons sleeping bag, he has come down with a terrible bug and has been sick every night since we have been here". From then on SWMBO said that she had to have the small machine with us for long trips.

The grey water either goes into the van waste tank or is emptied into a bucket and taken to the waste drain. 

I used to mutter that it was a waste of space and that sink hand washing would be the same, but the proof was when a tea towel with lasagne sauce all over it went into the machine and came out mark free.


----------



## Sonesta

gelathae said:


> Sonesta and others...........I was cetainly not knocking anyone for having a washing machine. I was merely struggling with the concept of carrying around one in my old Autosleeper Duetto. I hadn't realised such a thing existed and thought everyone was having a laugh and going along with the original post for amusement.
> 
> If you've got room for a washing machine then why not? A bath would be nice too! Being a minimalist - we even think long and hard whether to carry an extra pullover - so the thought of dragging a washing machine around when there are "facilities" to be used on the odd occasion when campsites are used is (was) beyond my comprehension. I can see the point in having a washing machine in a static but in a motorhome........well I'm still bemused but I realise now you and others were serious.
> 
> I've been camping/caravanning and motorhoming since the day I was born as my parents owned a static for weekends/holidays and I was nearly born in one; and I've been camping regularly since my schooldays and owned my first caravan in my early 20's. I can't say that I've ever noticed anyone using a washing machine on their pitch. There might have been people using them but it just hadn't clicked.
> 
> But if people want a washing machine then so be it and I was certainly not knocking them. I thought it was a joke just like the thread posted earlier about speeding fines. I can honestly say that a washing machine won't feature on my list of essentials but there you go ........we are all different.
> 
> What I can say is that there was no offence intended. But you live and learn. :roll:


Honestly gelthae, there was no offence taken I promise you and I appreciate everyone has a different view on things like this. I can understand your amusement though, as it does seem a bit comical to carry a little washing machine on board - but once you've used one, especially when you are a female and things like dirty laundry tend to fall on your shoulders, you really do appreciate their merit!!!!

Hope we are still 'friends' anyway, as my reply was NOT a reprimand and I always enjoy reading your posts or receiving your replies and anyway, that's the beauty of being pally, you may not always share their same views but it doesn't affect your friendship! :love6:

Anyway, must dash - I've got to put me washer on! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue


----------



## Rapide561

*Washing*

Can you do mine aswell please, Sue?

Russell


----------



## Mike48

Sonesta said:


> gelathae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sonesta and others...........I was cetainly not knocking anyone for having a washing machine. I was merely struggling with the concept of carrying around one in my old Autosleeper Duetto. I hadn't realised such a thing existed and thought everyone was having a laugh and going along with the original post for amusement.
> 
> If you've got room for a washing machine then why not? A bath would be nice too! Being a minimalist - we even think long and hard whether to carry an extra pullover - so the thought of dragging a washing machine around when there are "facilities" to be used on the odd occasion when campsites are used is (was) beyond my comprehension. I can see the point in having a washing machine in a static but in a motorhome........well I'm still bemused but I realise now you and others were serious.
> 
> I've been camping/caravanning and motorhoming since the day I was born as my parents owned a static for weekends/holidays and I was nearly born in one; and I've been camping regularly since my schooldays and owned my first caravan in my early 20's. I can't say that I've ever noticed anyone using a washing machine on their pitch. There might have been people using them but it just hadn't clicked.
> 
> But if people want a washing machine then so be it and I was certainly not knocking them. I thought it was a joke just like the thread posted earlier about speeding fines. I can honestly say that a washing machine won't feature on my list of essentials but there you go ........we are all different.
> 
> What I can say is that there was no offence intended. But you live and learn. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly gelthae, there was no offence taken I promise you and I appreciate everyone has a different view on things like this. I can understand your amusement though, as it does seem a bit comical to carry a little washing machine on board - but once you've used one, especially when you are a female and things like dirty laundry tend to fall on your shoulders, you really do appreciate their merit!!!!
> 
> Hope we are still 'friends' anyway, as my reply was NOT a reprimand and I always enjoy reading your posts or receiving your replies and anyway, that's the beauty of being pally, you may not always share their same views but it doesn't affect your friendship! :love6:
> 
> Anyway, must dash - I've got to put me washer on! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Sue
Click to expand...

Sue 
All I need now as proof that you were serious is a picture of you doing the washing outside your new van. :wink:

I won't show it to my wife though as she might want to find room for a washing machine in our new panel van. I reckon if we left the chairs behind, dispensed with the table and removed the passenger seat we might just about fit one in. :lol:

I like your new van and don't forget to let me know how you are getting on with the Comfortmatic gearbox.


----------



## EJB

Is hand washing now obsolete????
I suppose we'll catch up in 10 or 20 years :roll: 
That is when we can afford a 'cruise liner' instead of a motorhome 8O :wink:


----------



## bozzer

Hi
We're in Spain for 3 months and I use my twin- tub frequently. A double duvet cover fits in as does a double sheet but in separate washes.
The washer travels in a purpose made bag and sits on the rear travel seats with seat belt around, as we don't have a garage.
Photo shows washer in use last year but this year I'm washing outside with hose connected for filling at rinse stage. Hot water comes in two buckets from washing sinks. I'm about to devise a way of the drainage going straight into waste on site - just need extension on pipe.
Wouldn't want to be without my washer now it saves at least 70€ a winter trip and as we bought it with a Discover voucher, as a result of a letter of complaint, it only cost us £20.


----------



## PAT4NEIL

This is me using the washing machine in the Mani Greece, wildcamping.
It was windy and very hot and the washing only took 30 minutes to dry.

Pat

Web Page Name

Web Page Name Washing day in the Mani


----------



## Sonesta

gelathae said:


> I won't show it to my wife though as she might want to find room for a washing machine in our new panel van. I reckon if we left the chairs behind, dispensed with the table and removed the passenger seat we might just about fit one in. :lol:
> 
> I like your new van and don't forget to let me know how you are getting on with the Comfortmatic gearbox.


Hee hee - you can always stick one in ya shower cubicle LOL 

Hubby drove the van back yesterday and I went on ahead in our car, so as yet, I have not even been a passenger in it.  I have never driven any of our motorhomes to date but I would love to give this one a try if ever I were on a long straight road with hardly any traffic on it. So who knows - maybe when we are driving through France next winter on their ultra quiet and long motorways, I'll pluck up enough courage to have a go???? 8O However, what I can tell you about the Comformatic is that my hubby was grinning from ear to ear when he arrived home. He was thrilled with how it had driven and his initial findings during the 40 mile journey back home, were that it was far, far better than the automatic gearbox on our Smart car but not quite as smooth as the automatic gearbox on our Ford S Max. He said he could feel the gears change on the Comformatic but on our S Max the gear change is apparantley seamless. However, he was really happy with it's performance and I could hear him telling everyone he spoke to about how impressed he was with it! 

I know engines and gearboxes are mainly a man thing and I am delighted that so far, my husband is quite happy with that side of things, as after all that is an important part of any vehicle isn't it? I will keep you informed of all our findings after we have given it a really proper test drive etc. 

Sue


----------



## twoofakind

Not a spoof. We've been using one for a year and a half. Mostly when the weather is good for obvious reasons. When parked up we use a wastemaster for the waste water. We carry it on our bike rack behind the bikes. After a year and a half of use we've found it's quicker to fill with a bucket from a convenient tap, but this is not always possible and it fills easily with the shower attachment if the weather is bad.

Also gets things really clean at low temperature, even cold water, if we use stain remover. The wash cycle can be repeated as many times as you like for really dirty stuff. It's the spinner that's a boon tho.

We stored it for the winter whilst we continued to travel thinking it was taking up too much space as you do. Worst thing we've done. Cost us a fortune in site laundrys. Reinstalled the twin tub this week in it's rightful place back in the van garage. Smashing piece of kit. :lol:


----------



## Rapide561

*Washer*

Hi

Could I ask those that have one of these twin tubs exactly how to use it. Such as...

1) Fill with warm water
2) Add some washing powder
3) Add washing

How do you rinse? Do you empty the washer and rinse in the washer part, or put soapy clothes in the spinner and add clean water like my mum's old twin tub?

Ta

Russell


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Hi Russell

I tend to put a large pan of hot water in and use washing liquid, I then top up with cold water to make it to the right temperature,
put clothes in and top up with water to minimum level/max.

I used a small hose connected to the kitchen tap once. But a water canister carry thing is good too.

If I can cheekly use site laundry washing up room, and it has electric I have plugged it in, and the water supply is there too.

I tend to do light coloured clothes first, and take them out of soapy water and put into sink nearby to rinse, keeping the soap water in the machine and keep on adding washing this way, usually two or three loads, as it only a small load, top up with warm water when needed.

Meanwhile I hand rinse the soapy stuff in a bowl in the sink, much easier than keep filling the machine, and then spin it off.

I have used the machine on an inverter when camping with no electric and that had been okay to, its the rinsing thats the bugbear.

Hope I have made myself clear, as I usually confuse myself sometimes.

Regards
Pat


----------



## twoofakind

Hi Russell, Yes that's how we do it now. Tried letting out the water and filling to rinse but it takes loads of water so we spin soapy water out first then put clothes back in drum to rinse. It works well. If on a site sometimes rinse in the laundry and spin in spinner. Bit time consuming, but washing is, and we get smashing results.


----------



## Rapide561

*Washing*

So then, so that I am clear

1) Fill with warm water 
2) Add some washing powder 
3) Add washing 
4) Let the machine do a wash cycle
5) Put washed clothes in the spinner
6) Put these clothes to one side
7) Add more dirty clothes to washer
8) Spin these
9) Empty soapy water from wash part of machine
10) Fill with clean water
11) Add the soapy clothes to rinse
12) Spin dry

Is that it?

How much water does it take?

I might get one or I might get a domestic twin tub in the locker.

Russell


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

*Re: Washing*



Rapide561 said:


> Can you do mine aswell please, Sue?
> 
> Russell


You want a washing machine Russell to go with that clothes drier?

You should know where to come!! 

>>Here<<

Peter


----------



## Rapide561

*Washer*

Peter

Those models are under consideration, but I think I am getting a domestic Zanussi model or a domestic twin tub. This could be a new line for you......

Russell


----------



## twoofakind

Anyway you want Russell. They work! :lol:


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

*Re: Washer*



Rapide561 said:


> Peter
> 
> Those models are under consideration, but I think I am getting a domestic Zanussi model or a domestic twin tub. This could be a new line for you......
> 
> Russell


Bit heavy and bulky for the average Motor home Russell.

Peter


----------



## dora

I loved mine. Had one for several months when we were full timing in the UK. Unfortuntately Jim made me sell it before we left the Uk saying we already had too much to carry. Been away since December and so far its been my only regret. The spin dryer was as good as any I've ever known.


----------



## fleetgold

I've read this topic with interest because I have recently bought one of these twin tubs. The first two or three times I used it I thought it was excellent however it now won't drain from the wash tub. The spinner drains as normal and works ok.

I have checked the filter as far as possible and have not found a blockage. Has anyone else had this problem and if so how did you cure it? 

Many thanks


----------



## Sonesta

Hi Joan,

Oh dear sorry to hear you're having problems with your portable twin tub and I hope there is some simple explanation for this that will successfully resolve this issue for you? 

The washing machine drainage operation is gravity fed and therefore does not have an electric pump to go wrong, so hopefully, fingers crossed, it will not be anything too serious I'm sure! Being gravity fed the washer will only drain if the drainage hose is positioned lower than the drain outlet, so I presume that when you are attempting to empty your machine, the hose is positioned correctly? Also make sure your drainage hose pipe is clear of any sort of blockage by blowing down it to see if any air comes through. If you can't blow through it, then chances are it is bunged up with something. 

These mini twin tubs are usually very reliable and there's very little to go wrong on them, so if it has developed a fault, then please don't be put off and lose faith in them, as they really are an excellent little gadget to use when away in your motorhome on long trips! 

If it does turn out to be faulty, then as you have only recently purchased it, it will still be under warranty, so I would take it back to your supplier and request a replacement.

Good luck.

Sue


----------



## TDG

Sonesta said:


> gelathae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely people do not carry washing machines around with them do they? Where would you dump contaminated water? And wouldn't it take up too much space?
> 
> Nah........ Although its not April Fools Day this must be a spoof thread and I nearly fell for it. This is the second time tonight I've been hoodwinked having previously fallen for the speeding thread. :?: :?: Talk about gullible.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey .... gelthae it's NO joke and some of us lot DO sometimes carry a portable washing machine - I know we do! 8O Admittedly, we only take it along when we travel around Europe for a few weeks and the rest of the time it stays at home in our garage but for our longer trips away, I find mine invaluable! Obviously, if space is a problem, then a mini washing machine is by no means an essential accessory and having one is NOT compulsory but if you do have the room to accomodate one, then why ever not???? :? By the way: Disposing of the waste water when you have finished doing your laundry, is no more difficult than the disposal of any grey waste! We just drain ours into a folding bucket or washing up bowl and dispose in the normal way and that's it ....... Bob's your Uncle and Fanny's your Aunt!!!!!
> 
> I suppose a small portable washing machine is just another one of those motorhome accessories that you either see the point of or not and if, like your good self, you find the idea totally ridiculous and a complete waste of money and space, then you are free to say: "Nah NOT for me, so - thanks but no thanks!" Whereas, those of us who feel they could make good use of one are free to say: "Yeah .... bring it on!" :wink:
> 
> At the end of the day, If we all thought the same way about everything, then life would become pretty dull and predictible wouldn't it and the type of person you come across as being, from the posts I have read of yours on this forum, is that you most certainly would NOT appreciate living in a 'clone like' world ...... So come on gelthae - don't knock us folks who think differently to you, you know you need us to make your world more colourful!  It's all just a matter of personal choice and in my opinion, as I'm sure it is yours too - having a choice is a wonderful option to have!!!!!
> 
> Now - just you wait until April fools day and see what trick I have planned to play on you!!!!! 8O 8O
> 
> Sue
Click to expand...

Sue,
You're making the mistake of being so reasonable & sensible :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fleetgold

Thanks. The drainage tube is definitely below the level of the machine and the fact that the spin dryer drains perfectly proves that the tube itself drains ok. As far as I can see there must be some kind of valve between the wash tub and the spin tub and I am sure that the blockage must be there somehow. What I am not certain about is how to get to it.


----------



## twoofakind

Just a thought we sometimes lift ours onto a higher surface, bucket or such. Also we sometimes run some diluted soda crystals through the machine or a de-calc solution like viakal or cheaper. Ours sometimes gets blocked with fluff from socks etc and the soda usually shifts it. Hope you find a solution. Let us all know


----------



## fleetgold

Thanks. I managed to loose something when by blowing down the drainage tube and then discovered I had quite a bit of sand below the filter. I managed to suck some of this out and and clean more out using a bottle cleaner and it is now draining fine.

I will give it clean with dilute soda crystals and hope it manages to remain clear. Thanks to all for suggestions and advice.


----------



## jennajenkins

*My Twin Tub Washer*

Hello

I brought my XPB45 from Twin Tub UK online ....i found it light weight and brilliant for me and the family while away. I recommend this model to anyone interested.

Happy camping....

Jenna


----------



## Rapide561

*Washer*

Hi

I bought a twin tub with 2 kg wash capacity and think it is great. I have a 1.5kg wash capacity machine "for a couple of weeks" - and I suggest if you can get the 2.0 kg wash capacity model, it is better for washing etc.

The 1.5kg is good, but obviously has a smaller capacity.

Russell


----------



## Fatnose

Ok so this is an old tread.

However I will say that the portable washing machines look like buckets.

These are a great idea especially if away for long periods and a campsite doesn't have washing facilities.


----------



## maggie123

duel model includes a washer and dryer, portable washing machine is convinient for travel and small apartment.


----------

